# Red Cherry Shrimp for sale



## Sally M

My Red Cherry Shrimp are alive and well and reproducing rapidly. So I am offering them for $1 each for up to 20 young shrimp plus $12.35 for shipping in a medium Flat Rate Priority Mail box. I will add 20% for any mishaps. That would 6 for $5 or 12 for $10 or 24 for $20. 

I don't think I can cover really large orders yet so I'll put a maximum of 24 on for the moment. I'll take orders first come first served by PM. If I don't have enough available, I will let you know and then check back with you when I do to see if you would still like some. 

I may also be able to add some plants for $5, mostly floaters (duckweed, frogbit, hornwort, salvinia) or various stems whatever needs trimming! Let me know if you would like some and I'll let you know if I can add them.

Thanks,
Sally


----------



## Sally M

Thanks to everyone who has bought some of my shrimp! The shipping is going very well and everyone has arrived alive and kicking! So if you'd like to buy some, now would be a good time before the summer heat starts! Just send me a private message.

Sally


----------

